# 2000 posts for Ayed



## Josh_

_Congratulations, Ayed, for reaching 2000 posts and thanks for giving us 2000 insightful, informative, and helpful posts._

ألف مبروك على الحصول على الألفين مشاركة وألف ألف شكر على المساعدة والحكمة!

 عقبال الأربعة آلاف!


----------



## MarcB

*بارك الله فيك يا عايد .٢٠٠٠*​


----------



## ewie

*Congratulations Ayed. (It's been a while since we saw you in EO.)* Here's to the next 2,000!*

*[As you know, I can't say cat in Arabic, so you'll just have to make do with this]*

*Yes, _another_ post sponsored by the English Only Marketing Board.


----------



## elroy

*!**ألف مبروك يا عايد*​ 
* .شكرًا كتير على مشاركاتك في المنتدى واستعدادك الدائم للمساعدة. صرت متعلم كتير إشياء منك، يمكن أكتر من ما بتدرك *​


----------



## cherine

ما شاء الله يا عايد! ألفين مبروك


 أنتهز الفرصة كي أشكرك على حماسك لمساعدة أعضاء المنتدى الذين يتعلمون العربية. أنا أيضًا أتعلم كثيرًا منك  ​


----------



## cuchuflete

Congratulations Ayed!

*Yet _another_ post sponsored by the English Only Marketing Board. 

Your contributions are always well thought out, civil, friendly, and helpful.
It is a pleasure to share these forums with you. 


Best regards,
cuchu​


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Cuchu has said it all, and better than I could.

Thank you for all that you contribute here, and for being the fine person that you are.


----------



## Revontuli

Dear Ayed,

Congratulations!!
I wish you many other 2000 posts!
Always enjoy WRF!


----------



## Trisia

Ayed,

I also very much enjoy your posts in the English Only* forum. Happy Postiversary!


*Hope to see you around there more often


----------



## ayed

Opps! I have just come across this accidently !Shame on me
Any way, I say to all :
Not at all for all my contributions.
What I say is that these forums are helpful and informative.I consider them as a comprehensive college.
It is Wordreference College so to speak!

Many thanks to all and I hope to do my best.

My regads
Ayed


----------

